# Big argument on last job



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

rocco said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been in my own business now just over 2 years and last month was the first big argument I had with a customer. I would like to know how you guys approach this situation I am about to talk about.
> 
> ...


Rocco, my contract calls for payment upon completion also. I take a 10% down payment when scheduling and unless it is a large job I collect the rest at completion. I would have asked for the check just like you did. I would have excepted no and come back at five if that is what it took to collect but I would not have been happy. To my way of thinking upon completion means just that. If an inspection of the last hour or two of work is that important he should have made plans to be there. Sounds like the drive may have been an issue for you if that is the case maybe you could have asked if he would be willing to keep out 10% until he inspected and mail you that the next day giving you 90% of what was due.

Don't let one or two get you down.

Jim


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

daArch said:


> George,
> 
> There are many expenses involved with a business that are not part of the actual production work. One needs to understand all of them and build them into the estimates. It's called "cost of doing business"


A built in business expense that can be replaced with a contract line
or credit cads...
Spend that overhead on fancy shirts for the crew, maybe some training, 
what about a company pic-nic, even a new truck.

Chasing cheques, cashing them, bouncing cheques...
Two hours in traffic, bank line ups...

I don't relate to any of it.
What am I doing wrong again?


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Our board posts them too...but maybe two or three a year, and they usually wind up paying restitution.*
*WOW...just took a peak...there's like 2-3 a week!*
*You guys have it freaking bad!*

*Figures...all it takes are a few Jackasses to ruin it for everyone.*


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

George Z said:


> A built in business expense that can be replaced with a contract line
> or credit cads...
> Spend that overhead on fancy shirts for the crew, maybe some training,
> what about a company pic-nic, even a new truck.
> ...


George,

Obviously you haven't been to Contractors School. A contractor is supposed to bend over and take whatever the customer wants to hand out. A contractor is supposed to low ball-- that's the only way to get work. A contractor is supposed to anxiously await for the phone to ring so that he can pay his rent and buy food.

Apparently you have been to Business School, so you dispense with all of the above. You have a steady flow of leads, sell jobs for the price you need, and dictate the terms of your work. 

You aren't normal. But normal, in our business, means that you would be out of business within 5 years. So good for you.

Brian Phillips


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

> George,
> Obviously you haven't been to Contractors School. A contractor is supposed to bend over and take whatever the customer wants to hand out. A contractor is supposed to low ball-- that's the only way to get work. A contractor is supposed to anxiously await for the phone to ring so that he can pay his rent and buy food.
> 
> Apparently you have been to Business School, so you dispense with all of the above. You have a steady flow of leads, sell jobs for the price you need, and dictate the terms of your work.


Brian,
Unfortunately, I have been to "Contractor School" maybe for 15 years.
I will never get these years back.
I am still a recent "Business School" graduate, the fun starts now!
Does it ever end?


----------

